# Any world record holders out there?



## xcrimsonstormx (Jul 21, 2013)

Just wondering if there is any GBATemp members out there who have world records and if so what are they? Just wondering that's all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2013)

Wut






EDIT: Oh good, it fixed itself when I posted.

Anyways, does anyone hold a world record for being the biggest twat? I think I'd win that shit hands down.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 21, 2013)

If by "world record" you mean a history book, I've got tons!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2013)

I fap more than anyone I know, is that a world record?

EDIT: Holy shit I just noticed this isn't in the EoF...lol oops


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 21, 2013)

That would essentially be... giving out your real name, though


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 21, 2013)

Uh, do speedruns count?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 21, 2013)

If I could be arsed to record myself, I would be the world record holder for high score in the game Alleyway for Gameboy.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Jul 21, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Uh, do speedruns count?



Yeah anything and everything just wondering what gbatempers have world records.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 21, 2013)

I made the worlds largest poop, but I made a mistake and flushed before I could take a pic.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> I made the worlds largest poop, but I made a mistake and flushed before I could take a pic.


I seriously doubt you beat Bono's record for the world's biggest shit XD

South Park reference.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 21, 2013)

I was a part of a global game jam last year which holds the Guinness record for largest game jam.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Jul 21, 2013)

What is game jam?


----------



## emigre (Jul 21, 2013)

I have the world record for making black people look bad.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jul 21, 2013)

Back on the early days of PS2 on a game called ESPN International Track And Field I was first in the world (you used to get an online code after every game which you put on the konami website to register your score) and I ended up with a years supply of all Konami games, t shirts and loads of other tat!


----------



## snikerz (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm on this list. Not first, though.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 21, 2013)

I have second place for Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door in any% category. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AiHt1oJHe6o2dEpoSGtlMkFJWFlOWFdIZ3VlUzY5d3c&gid=3


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 21, 2013)

xcrimsonstormx said:


> What is game jam?


 
People from countries around the world all concurrently worked on making games for this event over a 72 hour period.  The games have to be done from scratch (you can't have already started work on it) and there's a theme you have to design your game around (how you interpret the theme can widely vary).  The idea of the theme is that constraints give rise to creativity.

Anyways, if anybody is interested, here's the game my team came up with: http://archive.globalgamejam.org/2012/susies-summer-home

it's short and needs work on the puzzles, but I thought we did a good job of creating atmosphere.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have the world record of the first person to post the 18th post in this thread. Does that count?


----------



## ilman (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in the first couple of places in some of Sonic Colors stages' online leaderboards(disregarding the hackers).
It's more of a national record but I'm sixth in the Group C National Ranking in Informatics.
Pretty much that...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> I have the world record for making black people look bad.


 

Runner ups: Nelson Mandela, Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Jul 22, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I have the world record of the first person to post the 18th post in this thread. Does that count?



Yes, yes it does lol.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I have the world record of the first person to post the 18th post in this thread. Does that count?


 
A few black people have told me they respect me, beat that


----------

